# 87 f-250 tk side myers plow frame



## rtc (Sep 19, 2000)

Does anyone have available or know where i can obtain a truck side myers plow frame for a 87 ford f-250 diesel.Ihave everything else from another truck .There must be salvage yards out there dealing in this sort of thing, No snow yet here in southern Pa.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

What style frame are you looking for? old sytle, or newer pull away systems?
www.centralpartswarehouse.com will have newer style pull away mounts for that truck.
Dino


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

http://www.snowplowparts.com/


----------

